# Taurus "First 24" Survival Kits



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Taurus "First 24" survival kits. S&W has put out a few of these but I believe this is a first for Taurus. The MSRP's are really high, but that is not unusual for Taurus. I am curious what the street prices will be (not that I would buy one). As prepping and emergency supplies become more mainstream I suspect we will see this kind of stuff from every gun maker.

*Please do not focus too heavily on the guns as that will result in this thread being moved. 
*

From thefirearmsblog:



> Taurus has introduced a pair of survival kits that feature the company's handguns. According to Taurus, the kits are "designed to assist you for the first 24 hours of a horrific catastrophe." One kit is built around the Taurus Judge, while the second features the model 617 revolver.





> The First 24 Judge Kit comes with:
> 
> Taurus Judge (XCOAT Tan) .45 Colt/.410
> AimPro Tactical Enhancement Package
> ...














> The First 24 Model 617 Kit comes with:
> 
> Taurus Model 617 (X-COAT Black) in .357 Magnum
> AimPro Tactical Enhancement Package
> ...


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I like the color of the Judge, but not the price. Basically it is a Judge with a couple accessories. I doubt it will sell well unless it is brought down close to the price of the firearm alone.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice kit, yes, but price yourself out of range for most


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I can do better for less money and use less space. This actually irritates me slightly with the company. It looks like it is put together for people that don't have a clue and then charge them an inflated price.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Most of these kits come with off brand or no name items, stuff that makes Chinese B-grade products look good. This kit is pretty much ALL brand name stuff. The CRKT Sting for example is a $40-50 knife on its own and the Bright Strike ELPI runs $80. This may be the first time in history that a survival kit add-ons are higher quality than the firearm. The ammo selection ($25-30) is even top notch. Of course this may all be more about marketing than sales.

And by the way EVERY pre-fab survival kit is thrown together for clueless people with money to spare. The "Walking Dead" Survival Kit was selling for $100+ for $20-25 worth of supplies. They sold out in minutes.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Caribou said:


> I can do better for less money and use less space. This actually irritates me slightly with the company. It looks like it is put together for people that don't have a clue and then charge them an inflated price.


I agree.

I'll make one with components _just as good_ and with a firearm I actually WANT to carry!! (for less money)

They are obviously doing *market research* to come out with something like this!!!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> The "Walking Dead" Survival Kit was selling for $100+ for $20-25 worth of supplies. They sold out in minutes.


Sheesh... Really?

I am not even going to waste my time looking that up......


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I gotta hand it to the folks that do their market research...

even Gerber stoops so low!!!!

Gerber Blades Apocalypse Kit (7 Survival Tools) with sheath
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gerber-Blad...val-Tools-with-sheath-30-000601-/201051614136


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

LincTex said:


> I gotta hand it to the folks that do their market research...


Winchester needs a better marketing department. Late to the market so they had to get a package out quickly?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

ZoomZoom said:


> Winchester needs a better marketing department. Late to the market so they had to get a package out quickly?


That is the "dealer assembled" option!


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I think Ruger does a decent job of marketing. They seem to have a stream of variations on their products to appeal to various interests. The 10/22 TD, on which we have several threads is a good example. The 10/22 has been around forever and the TD appeals to follks who might have bought an AR-7 or Marllin instead.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

LincTex said:


> That is the "dealer assembled" option!


ABSOLUTELY!!!

Remember, you're dealing with several weapons and tools here. This is not a DIY project! Who knows how many hours their R&D team took to get this package just right.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Geek999 said:


> The 10/22 TD... is a good example.


This... plus a CZ-75 compact 9mm and I'm all set. 
Best of both worlds!!

.22 for game/food/long-range protection, and pistol for close quarters.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thinking about Taurus/Rossi, I think they would do better with a Rossi rifle and a simillar package. One of their multi-caliber models packaged nicelly might do well.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

In the morning I prefer to open the door to the gun room and decide 'What to wear today?'


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

There is a market for this stuff. I have seen people buy some of the craziest stuff in the world when a panic sets in. At the gun store you will see people come in with no idea of what they really need and go out the door with a gun they have never shot and most likely will not shoot. It is the same person who buys a gun and enough ammo to fill the magazine. these deals are not aimed at you and me but rather the impulse buyer with cash to drop on something that looks like eye candy. It is the same person who buys their BOB ready made. GB


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

ZoomZoom said:


> Winchester needs a better marketing department. Late to the market so they had to get a package out quickly?


Sweet, do they have that available in a right handed version?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Here is the New York and California edition.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Caribou said:


> Sweet, do they have that available in a right handed version?


"Please be advised, the handgun accessory is designed to be removed by unfastening the high-tech, adhesive backed fabric tape by applying negative pressure away from the shotgun stock in a shearing fashion, and not by pulling in a direction away from the side face of the stock. It is advised the owner should practice this maneuver multiple times in the comfort of your own home.

The high-tech, adhesive backed fabric tape must be replaced after each practice maneuver. Additional supplies of the high-tech, adhesive backed fabric tape is supplied by the manufacturer. Please order part number DCT-TAP-ID.IOT-321 at $39.95 per each unit, which contains 20 linear feet of product per unit."


----------



## Mr_Practical (Oct 27, 2011)

If taurus has anything to do with it than I want no part of it.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Mr_Practical said:


> If taurus has anything to do with it than I want no part of it.


I can not bash Taurus. They make a very high quality firearm for the very small amount of dollars needed to purchase one (relatively speaking). Their new 1911 line is really VERY nice for what you have to pay.

Even of their designs exclusive to them (I am excluding the PT92 for now) I have had very good experiences. I have never had a warranty issue or a failure of the weapon itself. I bought my "stainless" (looking) PT945 from a guy who needed traveling money, and I got it cheap - - I didn't expect much from it, but it is a great firearm ( I think I paid $250? It was new!)

The early PT92's were built right on the former Beretta tooling. Nearly all replacement parts interchange. I had *no desire* to own a "92 platform" until my PT92 (early model) came along for $185 - how could I pass that up?!?!? OK, I was pleasantly surprised in an amazing way - you can NOT find as high of quality 9mm pistol anywhere for the less than $200 price I paid (man, I really stole it!). It is often my carry pistol, but honestly if it was ever seized by the police after an incident pending investigation (does anyone ever get their pistol back?!?) I would sorely miss it. The only other pistol I have that I feel so fondly for is my CZ-75.

All said, I am still not a fan of the Judge. It's just not my thing. It seems everyone in my family has one; it just doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I can't bash Taurus either.

A good "bang for your buck". Pun intended. 

I did have one get "sloppy" after putting over 10,000 rounds through it. They have a forever warranty so I contacted them and they paid shipping both ways as well as fixing up the gun to make it like new again. Turnaround was about 2 weeks.

The Judge does everything with mediocrity IMHO. Not a particularly good shotgun or a .45. That said, it's what's carried with me when I go in the woods as it's a nice compromise. Loaded with shot for small critters with a couple .45LC's in there for anything bigger gives me a decent package should I need something.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I own one Taurus product that had a problem out of the box. I contacted their customer service department and they took care of it. I see them as a company supplying a low priced, but decent product, with excellent customer service when needed.

As a result, I think the packages that started the thread won't sell at anything llike the prices suggested. The prices are inconsistent with the brand. Take the same package and sell it for about $75 more than the firearm alone and they'll do okay.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I won't bash Taurus but I would never recommend them to anyone (and often steer people toward better low cost products). I have an older PT92 that has been a good gun but the QC fell apart after Beretta left and S&W stopped consulting with them. My local gun shops sells a lot of Tauri and he sends a LOT of them back to the factory for warranty work. Some the day they arrive because of defects he finds just from visual inspection. But they are cheap and they sell so he keeps them in stock. We don't allow them in any form at the department, police academy or even in the self defense courses at my range. After police and military in Brazil refused to continue using them (they could make their 24/7 series gun fire without pulling the trigger and with the safety on) CZ opened a factory there at the gov't request and now they are issuing P-07's. That says a lot about the product line and the company.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I only used one Taurus for self defense and that was back in the '90's (when I had a limited budget for handguns).

Now that I have a choice, it's not even in the running as a carry weapon (outside of the snake charmer Judge when I'm in the woods) but if it's all you have, it's better than nothing.


----------



## imasaint (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't get the "This may be the first time in history that a survival kit add-ons are higher quality than the firearm" implication that the firearm is not good quality. I own two Taurus pistols - one made in Brazil and one from the Florida plant - both are excellent firearms.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The "quality" of any item is based on fit, finish, function, durability, longevity, customer service and pride of ownership. You could probably add capabilities of the marketing department of that particular company as well. People who own Chevys tend to defend them as the best truck ever made, if they are or not. No one wants their decision second-guessed. But if you really want to know who makes the best truck you have to take emotions and bias out of the equation. Companies like Taurus and Kel-Tec sell a lot of firearms because of their price point, but they also have a much higher rate of failure, parts breakages and QC issues than other gun companies. This has been reported frequently by local and national gun distributors and retailers (not to mention professional firearms reviewers). It does not mean that every Taurus firearm is going to fail or have parts break, it just means the probability of suffering a major failure in the course of the life of a Taurus firearm is higher. Even the CEO of Taurus came out a year or so ago and said that they were going to try harder to make a better quality product. And that's straight from the bull's mouth. Pun intended.


----------



## sillybilly (Sep 18, 2014)

I love both of mine: the 9 mm slim as EDC and the .45 24/7 G2


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

I already own the ammo strippers for my .44 and like those. Own several knives, hatchets and a machete pro. Don't need the whole kit but have been an admirer of the Judge for awhile.:congrat:


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

I had a friend that owned a .44 mag Tracker, I shot it a few times, felt pretty good, porting really helped. The only problem he had was that certain ammo cases when fired wouldn't extract easily from the cylinder, not good for quick reloading.


----------

